# Front office won't make trade unless it's 'right fit'



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link




> LOS ANGELES - By Thursday's 1 p.m. NBA trade deadline, the Suns might improve their talent, ease their 2008 luxury-tax burden or leave their Pacific Division-leading roster unchanged.
> 
> "We have a special group of players," said Suns Vice President of Basketball Operations David Griffin, the point man on talks. "To do something to that is going to require the exact right fit."
> 
> ...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

hhmmmmm

Who would we go for, offering Banks and KT? I kind of want to keep both but its not my decision so I'm interested...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I didn't realize KT was costing so much. It doesn't look like we'll be able to avoid the luxury tax next year.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

If we have a healthy team these playoffs and we don't win the championship this team is not staying together sadly. Someone will be moved, hopefully not Marion but hes the most likely victim. IF they win at all the team will stay of course.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

As much as I would love for the Suns to get something it return for Banks, I highly doubt that they'd get a piece that would help them win the title this year. 

As for next year's luxury tax, it's a foregone conclusion that the Suns will pay it barring a trade of one of their max contracts. Marion's name has been the most mentioned in this regard but I think the Suns could find a better frontcourt partner for Amare than Boris Diaw. They just don't seem to have a lot of oncourt chemistry between them. Which direction the Suns take will impact their decision with their first pick this coming draft.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44835/20070222/suns_make_pitch_for_kidd/

No idea if its true but I would love getting back Diaw and that pick.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmmm, Kidd and Nash on the floor at the same time. That should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa. That's pretty crazy.

I doubt this is true. Couldn't see that package getting it done or why we would do it other than having someone reliable behind or with Nash. But even then we lose Bell, Thomas who are key contributors. I don't know. This is weird.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Man, I seriously hope this trade does not happen. D'Antoni must be off his rocker to even to consider this trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, it's not gonna happen. Was just a rumor.

Kidd's not getting traded even to the Lakers. They're unwilling to part with Bynum


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Suns offered Bell, Kurt Thomas and first round pick from Hawks for Kidd... It was really stupid idea, cause Kidd is old. Bell is great shooter and defender (remember series with Lakers), Kurt is good defender too and without him we just stay with one tall man - Amare (Burke aren't player for playoffs). And first round pick - we loose our future, don't forget that 2007 NBA drafts will be really great cause our pich is high and there will be a lot of great playaz... So I am happy that this trade didn't came true... of course we should trade Banks in offseason... I am looking forward for Ridnour...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That Kidd rumor was odd. Why trade for Kidd when you have a better PG already on the team, a two time MVP? If it did happen that would have been one interesting team with possibly Kidd and Nash starting.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Weasel said:


> That Kidd rumor was odd. Why trade for Kidd when you have a better PG already on the team, a two time MVP?


Kidd would have been SG and backup point.

Not saying we should've done it, but:

PG- Nash/Kidd/Barbosa/Banks
SG- Kidd/ Barbosa/ Rose
SF- Marion/ Ja Jones/ Rose
PF- Diaw/ Ju Jones
C- Amare/ Burke

Besides the apparent weakness at PF/C, thats a badass team. BUT KT is worth too much to us and we'd have to get a post in the deal for it to have worked.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

somejewishdude said:


> Kidd would have been SG and backup point.
> 
> Not saying we should've done it, but:
> 
> ...


Kidd isn't much of a "shooting" guard. Both Nash and Kidd need the ball to be effective. I don't see how a Nash/Kidd lineup could ever co-exist.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I really hope we made that offer to screw with the Lakers, because it makes no sense.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Lukasbmw said:


> I really hope we made that offer to screw with the Lakers, because it makes no sense.


I'm sure that was the idea.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Kidd shooting guard??? You ar kidding :lol: He's shooting is poor and he isn't good sniper like Bell...


----------

